
Ask HN: What do you think of the movie Office Space? - 0x400614
I personally think Peter wasn&#x27;t cut out out for the role of software engineer. He seemed lazy and not driven.
======
kls
Honestly I think the dynamics of the movie are lost on any generation that was
not in the work force at that time. In that period, outside of the valley, a
good deal of people would end up working at a Innotec, at some point in their
life and it is a soul sucking experience. Working with the mundane individuals
who have learned how to work the corporate system but produce nothing can
really kill motivation. Further dealing with people who are in charge of
decision making, but are obviously incompetent can create a Peter.

Office Space was not about a lazy guy, it was commentary, at the time, about
how the faceless enterprise software shop can burn a person out, at it's heart
is was a fairly accurate portrayal of burnout, something a majority of
developers experience at least once in their life.

It struck a cord with developers of that era and is why it became a cult
classic with them. The cast of characters had an uncanny familiarity to may
people one would meet in these bad software shops. I think some may be lost in
translation now due to the fact that the "Innotecs" where the first shops that
packs up and went to Asian.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Time was, laziness was one of the three programming virtues.

